# Can not play video on browser



## for.ggame.playing (May 30, 2020)

I have installed freebsd 12.1 along with kde plasma desktop on my PC recently and it works fine if not taking into account the fact that videos are not playable on browser.
The GUI is fine, but as soon as I want to watch videos on youtube, the video simply dont want to play. Than in the centre of the video there's a sign saying that if the video is unplayable you should restart the system. I can see the frames though and skip 5 seconds to see the second frame.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 30, 2020)

no, no the issue is global one and surprisingly I am using konqueror for start browsing as it is preinstalled(tried firefox too). NO SCRIPT ADBLOCKER NO EXTNETION INSTALLEDE


----------



## tuxador (May 30, 2020)

Install gstreamer plug-ins.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 30, 2020)

Well, that what I do by default by browsing and, sorry to dissapoint you, the results are negative

thanks tuxador for sugesstion, but could you specify how to do it, because I just used pkg install gstreamer and don't find any clue how to configure it just yet.


----------



## tuxador (May 30, 2020)

In fact installing Gstreamer with pkg give you all the codecs supported. 
I suspect that you have an issue with h264 codec, can you try VLC to stream YouTube?


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 30, 2020)

Well, I am using kde desktop so..... I used Dragon Player(pre installed in kde plasma) and it looks odd. Here's how things go.
I see one frame on my screen... and then the bar showing how much has passed jumps over like the crazy. It looks like  5-minute video is 5 second video.
In some cases it changes the frame(without touching anything).
However if I click on a specific frame (for example 120tg frame(2nd second)) It shows that specific frame.


----------



## tuxador (May 30, 2020)

dragon player has always been sluggish inmy archinux laptop (never tested on freebsd)
I prefer mpv for my local files and VLC for streams.


----------



## for.ggame.playing (May 31, 2020)

So... I installed vlc and looks like the bar is ticking with time as normal ( in contrast to dragon player which just jumpa over frames) however the display does not show anything but black screen. And I, wierdly enough can not pause videos


----------

